# Factory Roof Rack for 05 Nissan Crew Cab



## JFRussell (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a factory rood rack for my 05 Crew Cab Frontier? Or does anyone have any advice on why I should maybe go with an after market one?


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Here's why: You'll have to disassemble the whole vehicle interior and drop the headliner to install a factory roof rack. Plus, you'll have to purchase all the roof rack parts individually. Pieced together, they cost about $850. (reference: Nissan Parts at Wholesale Prices)

(edit: the web site is www. nissan-auto-parts-dealer .com without the spaces. For some reason, it's auto inserting the "Nissan Parts at Wholesale Prices" URL description. Just another way of forcing ads on us here at good ole NF.com!)

Woodmen Nissan Parts Dealer - 2005 Frontier Roof Rack


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just for fun.... have you tried a wrecking yard to see what they would sell one for???


----------



## JFRussell (Aug 17, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> just for fun.... have you tried a wrecking yard to see what they would sell one for???



I've been to the few local wrecking yeards near me and haven't found one. Haven't really found any good websites either.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try Riteway Auto Parts 800-873-8733 (wrecking yard) if they dont have one maybe they can locate it for you....


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

If you do decide to get the OEM one, be careful and make sure you have the right mounting hardware. You might be able to install it without taking the headliner down, but if your screws aren't the right length, you could poke holes in the ceiling.


----------



## JFRussell (Aug 17, 2006)

It is starting to sound like I may be biting off more than i can chew with a factory roof rack after purchase. I have a CC Nissmo 4x4, any suggestions on a roof rack? Most of what I have seen is meant to be mounted onto the factory roof rack. Maybe I'm just not looking in the right places. I bought a 15ft canoe and would rather not have it sticking nearly 10ft out the back of my truck. That's my main reason for wanting a roof rack.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah maybe. I'm not sure, but I believe the roof structure is not the same and may not be able to handle the load. I hear the same about the beds, with and w/o the track system. From what I hear they have additional reinforcements built in from the factory to accommodate the rack and track. Good luck, Z


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are reinforcements that mount from the inside, so you would have to pull out the headliner, the screws would go thru the rack, the roof and screw into the reinforcement, if your close to a dealer go to the parts dept and have them bring up a pic for you! maybe they could even print it out too, (thats what I did when I was changing some things on my car) it should show you all the parts/hardware etc


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

This is totaly frustrating. I just bought a 2005 (used) SE Crew Cab Frontier and just assumed that I could later install a Nismo roof rack. Now I hear that I might not be able to install any roof rack at all. I use lots of sporting goods gear that is much longer than the truck bed and really need a roof rack! I think this is a major design mistake by Nissan. I formerly had a 1993 Nissan pickup and a Thule roof rack worked great on it.


----------



## characterzero (Aug 25, 2005)

You can install either an above the bed rack system (similar to a ladder rack) made by thule or yak. You can also get a rack to work using the landing strips or tracks or whatever they are called to support the towers that hold the crossbars.


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

characterzero said:


> You can install either an above the bed rack system (similar to a ladder rack) made by thule or yak. You can also get a rack to work using the landing strips or tracks or whatever they are called to support the towers that hold the crossbars.



On another Frontier forum they suggested this rack sold by 4x4parts.com. If the link below doesn't work, just go go the racks and select the one piece rack. They say it will fit Frontiers from 2005 on. It appears as though it secures to the door frames.

Has anyone used one of these roof racks?


4x4 Parts.com - Your #1 Resource for Nissan Aftermarket Parts! - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

jhueffed said:


> On another Frontier forum they suggested this rack sold by 4x4parts.com. If the link below doesn't work, just go go the racks and select the one piece rack. They say it will fit Frontiers from 2005 on. It appears as though it secures to the door frames.
> 
> Has anyone used one of these roof racks?
> 
> ...


Correction - I just heard back from the guy who ordered from this site and he said he had a lot of trouble working with the retailer and would not recommend them.


----------



## characterzero (Aug 25, 2005)

roof rack mod finished... - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

characterzero said:


> roof rack mod finished... - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


So basically, there is no issue with the cab being able to support the weight of a roof rack, the only issue is securing the rack to the roof, correct everyone?


----------



## characterzero (Aug 25, 2005)

jhueffed said:


> So basically, there is no issue with the cab being able to support the weight of a roof rack, the only issue is securing the rack to the roof, correct everyone?


the configuration of the factory rack is dependent on supports that are built in to the roofs of only factory-equiped rack trucks.

the aftermarket solution above doesn't connect at the same points as the factory and therefor doesnt need those braces. I am not sure what the difference is b/c i have never looked (and my cc has no racks).

that being said, they guy who did that mod said that he had stood in his basket a-ok.
Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum - View Single Post - roof rack mod finished...


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

characterzero said:


> the configuration of the factory rack is dependent on supports that are built in to the roofs of only factory-equiped rack trucks.
> 
> the aftermarket solution above doesn't connect at the same points as the factory and therefor doesnt need those braces. I am not sure what the difference is b/c i have never looked (and my cc has no racks).
> 
> ...


That's good to hear, and that was my understanding. The two Nissan dealerships I talked to told me that I shouldn't put any kind of after market rack on the car at all. That didn't make any sense to me since it seems you can put racks on almost any car, let alone a mid-sized truck such as the Frontier.

Thanks for the clarrification.


----------



## jhueffed (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anyone ordered one of these racks?

WorkTrucksUSA.com U. S. Rack Utility Rack for Nissan's with Utili Trac

It's kind of like that Trac Rac product, except instead of $1,000 it costs only about $300, and it hooks into the existing Nissan racks in the bed of the truck rather than having to install its own tracks. I would just like to make sure that the company is legit. There have been a few shady companies out there.


----------



## koala4x4 (Dec 1, 2011)

*the best oem design nissan frontier crew cab/king cab roof rack from ebay koala4by4*



JFRussell said:


> Anyone know where I can get a factory rood rack for my 05 Crew Cab Frontier? Or does anyone have any advice on why I should maybe go with an after market one?


pls search the nissan frontier roof rack oem design from the ebay in usa, or you can find the store name: koala4by4 , you will find that koala4by4 store has sold a lot this roof rack to usa and have many postive feedback. the fitting instruction is also included. hope you find your roof rack soon.
:waving::idhitit:


----------



## koala4x4 (Dec 1, 2011)

nissan frontier crew cab roof rack and nissan frontier king cab roof rack is available in ebay store name: koala4by4 ,you can search by google or on ebay. You can find this ebay seller is trustful and very nice quality roof rack.


----------

